# Shaving/ trimming fursuit fur?



## Mika (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't really found any good tutorials on this subject.  I only have a pair of scissors to trim the fur with, no buzz razor...  Anyone know how to trim the fur with just scissors?  My fursuit head looks like a messy furball.


----------



## morphology (Oct 31, 2011)

When I made my first fursuit head, I used Beetlecat's tutorial:  http://beetlecat.livejournal.com/19055.html

Only scissors?  In all honesty, I really recommend you get some electric clippers for trimming the fur.  It cuts down on time and helps you keep the trimming looking even.  I bought a nice little pair of electric clippers from Walmart for about 20 dollars and they've been immensely helpful.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 31, 2011)

You can use scissors to trim around the areas where an electric razor cannot reach (like around the eye area and lipline), but I recommend a Razor for even shaving. You can get a decent one for 20 (maybe 10) at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Mika (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks   I'd better go today...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 31, 2011)

Sallys carries nice cheep clippers. My husband has thick wool like hair and the clippers he got were like 15 and can shave a dog bald in like 5 mins


----------



## Mika (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, I think I have time to go and get a real good one.  They're not that expensive as I'm told...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 31, 2011)

If you have a sallys card they take like /i think it was this the last time i got stuff/ 7 precent or if you just get the card its like 5 dollars off a 30 dollar purchase


----------



## Mika (Oct 31, 2011)

:O Oh... yeah I do have one...


----------

